# 10' versus 12



## Tidalreach (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi folks,

Im an average strength guy, 50 years old, andf my rod is a ten foot shakespeare wonderod. It was fifty bucks, about 15 years ago and truth be told its durable and takes a beating. Glamorous... no, but its actually rather robust for a measily fifty bux.

Well, Im thinking of another rod. I might go the $150 mark or $200 and Im looking at a twelve footer if I can get another fifty feet for the same energy or there abouts. My technique is no prize so that needs work too, but is the extra two feet worthy it or is it a linebackers pole if your really looking to get the benefit?

Thanks in advance!!

Pete


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

That is a can of worms. You can find other 10' rods that will cast further than the one you have currently. Just because you go to a 12' doesn't mean you will have a telephone pole in your arms either. Case in point, that 12' Cast Pro 3-7 is one of the best 4-5oz rods I have had in my hand. Easy loading, can cast all day with ease, a long way. A Rainshadow SUR1385 (11'6") will cast the snot out of the same weight, but will require a little more grunt comparatively. Not because of length, but because of the way they are designed. It is personal preference as to how much grunt you want to use.

Find someone in your area that have the rods you may be interested in and see if they will allow you to cast them. I am pretty sure no one will have a problem helping you out there. Find a rod that suits your style of fishing and casting, then work on technique. Figure out what weight you are wanting to cast, then narrow down the options. That Shakespeare, although got you a long way fishing, leaves more to be desired in performance when compared to some other rods out there. Keep your eye on the marketplace here. A lot of times you will see 350-450 dollar customs go for 200 or less in great condition. Just be patient and keep an eye out. Hope this helped.

BTW, Welcome to the board.


----------



## Tidalreach (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks.

For fifty bux, its a durable simple and , well, cheap rod that gets the bait out there. It could be worse - like my 7' Ogly Stick. Oh brother - time was when a rod could make a full loop. Well I had this snag with ten pound test - mustve been a log or soemthing some six feet down in the river. Im pulling - strongly and the rod is doing a perfect U shape then BLAM!!!! The damned thing SHATTERED!!! I had some minor abrasion and utter shock to go with the pain. As a kid my Dad was kind enough to equip me with a Garcia Mitchell 300 with a Garcia CONLON six footer and eight pound test. I snagged everything underwater and in the trees and I had no fear in getting my stuff back. The rod never failed me. This Walmart junk though... oh its got the neat iridescent stickers, decals and what have you and its just a cheap piece of junk. LOL, the Wonder rod is just cheap.

Thanks for the advice.

Pete


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Tidalreach said:


> Thanks.
> 
> For fifty bux, its a durable simple and , well, cheap rod that gets the bait out there. It could be worse - like my 7' Ogly Stick. Oh brother - time was when a rod could make a full loop. Well I had this snag with ten pound test - mustve been a log or soemthing some six feet down in the river. Im pulling - strongly and the rod is doing a perfect U shape then BLAM!!!! The damned thing SHATTERED!!! I had some minor abrasion and utter shock to go with the pain. As a kid my Dad was kind enough to equip me with a Garcia Mitchell 300 with a Garcia CONLON six footer and eight pound test. I snagged everything underwater and in the trees and I had no fear in getting my stuff back. The rod never failed me. This Walmart junk though... oh its got the neat iridescent stickers, decals and what have you and its just a cheap piece of junk. LOL, the Wonder rod is just cheap.
> 
> ...


the higher quality ugly stick balnks are thhe bomb, and they stop there. The guide wraps are just sticker. But i did snag a cownose trout fishing with a reel that had like 50lb braid on it and that thing was bent over double till the ray found the pylons


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Purchase a Tommy Farmer 12' rod. You'll be forever glad you did.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*rod*

Tidal you get down to NJ, give me a note and you can thow my Tommy Farmer all sizes.....like rockenreds says you won't regret it.... salt


----------



## Tidalreach (Jul 30, 2012)

*Thanks Guys.*

Thanks Guys. Ill definately keep the good advice in mind. You too Salt.

Pete


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*rod*

Anytime pete.....


----------

